# part needed for shimano lever



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Hi, the part in the pic has broken off my wife's Sora lever.

Does anyone have a spare part of this, perhaps an old lever knocking around?

Not fussed whether the replacement is Sora or another.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)




----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

It looks like the cover thing, give me a moment and I will find where to get one


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

Is this it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-S...0958947388?pt=US_Shifters&hash=item565ee0543c


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

If not, have a search on this webpage for spares to make it good again, normally all the spares you need are here

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?page=2;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,38;mid=0;pgc=0

find it here then source it cheaper


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

YOU SIR, ARE A STAR (it's the LH but there's other ones on Fleabay-wouldn't have known the name).


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/shimano-sora-st-3400-name-plate-and-fixing-screw-6ls-9803-prod17402/


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

I was looking for extension bits to make Eileens sora levers fit her hands and someone off this very fine forum pointed me in the same direction, applause goes to them mate, its a fab forum where one person helps another, and another and.........so on, isn't it


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

Good to see you are sorted mate


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Well, until she falls off again.


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Well, until she falls off again.



Och, hope she was unhurt mate


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Well, until she falls off again.


On the turbo?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2014)

Hence why the bike is on the turbo - much safer


----------

